# Vape King Facebook Competition!



## VapeKing (31/10/13)

#competitiontime

In connection with Lung Cancer awareness month Vape King is running a competition. 

Submit your best photo to our Facebook Page of you supporting Lung Cancer awareness month in November by wearing your sunglasses to work and you could win your choice of 3 E-Liquids.

The winner will be drawn Randomly with a lucky draw.

Submit your photos to our Facebook Page and the lucky winner will be drawn on 01-12-2013.

Vape King Facebook Page

Reactions: Like 2


----------

